
Show HN: Luamon – Live development utility for Lua - edubart
https://github.com/edubart/luamon
======
edubart
I've been using this project for quite some time now, it speed up my
development cycle with Lua or even C++ projects a lot. Typically I have a
terminal and an editor always showing on my screen then whenever I do a change
in the source code I can instantly see the result. I wanted to share as it may
be useful and save time for others.

The project is inspired on nodemon. Before this I was using nodemon, however
decided to make my own version due to some personal annoyances with nodemon
that I would encounter in daily basis and to get rid of nodejs bloat in my
setup.

~~~
luadigest
Congrats on shipping, this looks really cool. Do you want to write an
editorial for the next edition of my Lua newsletter? Would love to feature
this project.

[https://luadigest.netlify.com](https://luadigest.netlify.com)

